# Need advice on industrial training



## pradeepchilled (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,
I am pradeep reddy.I am currently a student of 2nd year in Hotel management . I have a industrial training this December. Can u guys give me some advice regarding the training ?

Thanks and Bye


----------



## colmf (Nov 18, 2006)

get somewhere with a good rep. offer to work for free if you have to!
I got work in an excellent restaurant, which turned into full time work, as a result of the interest I showed.
never drop your standards and always, always, keep a cool head!
best of luck,
colmf.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk! We hope you visit often and enjoy participating in the community.

I'm moving this thread to the Culinary Students/Culinary Schools forum.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------

